# Should we move to Portugal ?



## bikersteve

Should we move to Portugal ? That's our longtime dream/ plan?..we have plenty of time to do more research ,and shal start language lessons soon,..we shal travel out next year to look at different areas,..our budget won't be much,but we hope to pay cash..and renovate ?..hopefully find some sort of niche market?..I'm good with my hands,I do some plumbing / welding/ fabricating ..general handyman type..make motorbike frames, car chassis on hotrods..my wife likes drawing and gardening ..
We plan to grow our own produce for ourselves (we do this now).the place we buy will be insulated and maybe some sort of wind turbine and solar panels?

We are trying to cover every aspect,but we would love to hear views and advice from you guys already out there ?


----------



## travelling-man

Hello Steve..... Welcome to the forum.

There's a fair number of general handymen out here (or at least, there is in my area) but from my limited experience, not that many here that can do the more specialised engineering jobs such as custom frames & exhausts etc....... Whether there's enough demand for it is another matter.


----------



## bikersteve

*Hi travelling man*



travelling-man said:


> Hello Steve..... Welcome to the forum.
> 
> There's a fair number of general handymen out here (or at least, there is in my area) but from my limited experience, not that many here that can do the more specialised engineering jobs such as custom frames & exhausts etc....... Whether there's enough demand for it is another matter.


Thanks for the welcome, I don't intend to try and make a living from frames n exhausts or as a handyman,but was introducing myself as such ?..I'd hope to just bum around on my (estate) but reality will rear its head as always..my wife and I will have to earn some income,but not as much as here in UK..


----------



## canoeman

Welcome but what do you mean by not as much as UK? you could adapt your skills but little call here for hotrodding or customizing bikes, regulated more than UK not impossible just more difficult.

they are there T-m just need rooting out or finding the name of the skill


----------



## travelling-man

We're in the fortunate position of being able to run our business from anywhere in the world as long as we have an internet connection but I have to say, I reckon it'd be hard for the average non-Portuguese to find work in my area at least.

Canoeman, I guess I haven't got to know the area well enough yet but I seem to be able to find the basics but not the specialists yet. 

For example, I can find a small place that can fit an ordinary mild steel exhaust system but not anywhere that can cut a stainless steel system open, fabricate a new set of stainless internal silencers to my design and put it all back together again. 

Maybe they're there but I just can't find 'em! 

So Steve, if you can do the above, you definitely need to move to this part of PT asap!


----------



## bikersteve

Well I'm pretty adept at most things,stainless is hard to work with but not impossible,if you know a supplier local for the metal that's a bonus? Can you not cut it yourself and get somebody to weld it ? Has for not needing as much money ? No mortgage,no cab to pay for,less heating bills?..obviously I will end up pay silly amounts of medical bill though ? He,he..


----------



## canoeman

Did you try exhaust guy in Lousa? he does work with stainless

Why would you expect to pay silly amounts for medical bills? less heating bills it does get cold here although for shorter periods, we average around 370€ pm without food, petrol, medical.

Medical isn't that expensive here it's just that you pay for things that would be free in UK, but then prescriptions are generally cheaper


----------



## bikersteve

Hey T.Man whereabouts are you situated in Portugal ?


----------



## bikersteve

*Canoeman*



canoeman said:


> Did you try exhaust guy in Lousa? he does work with stainless
> 
> Why would you expect to pay silly amounts for medical bills? less heating bills it does get cold here although for shorter periods, we average around 370€ pm without food, petrol, medical.
> 
> Medical isn't that expensive here it's just that you pay for things that would be free in UK, but then prescriptions are generally cheaper


Well I'm just assuming one has to pay for it out there ?. You say you average 370€ pm.without food etc,what do you mean,rent ,mortgage ? Heating,council tax ?


----------



## canoeman

Basic expenses oil, wood,water, bottled gas, electricity, rates, telephone, voip, internet, house/car insurance, mot, car tax, but we do have a large house rates aren't high but we do spend a lot on oil and wood.


----------



## bikersteve

*I see ?*



canoeman said:


> Basic expenses oil, wood,water, bottled gas, electricity, rates, telephone, voip, internet, house/car insurance, mot, car tax, but we do have a large house rates aren't high but we do spend a lot on oil and wood.


Well any place I buy will have a wood burner ,we use coal and wood here in the uk to heat our home now,wood is free?..we use a bottled heater first thing in mornings during winter,which lasts us about 6 weeks..can you tell me what is VoIP ?..is car insurance high out there ? And internet / phone ?:confused2:


----------



## canoeman

Wood free not unless you own it, coal not available, VOIP is system I use for any calls outside Portugal, car insurance depends on car, our fully comp is 327€ which includes, glass, breakdown and driving anywhere within EU, internet/phone depends on who your with and what service you can get , PT = BT about 35€pm + calls


----------



## bikersteve

Well I'm hoping to buy something a bit rustic/ rural with plenty of wood around ,but hey who knows ? Are mobile phone tariffs cheap out there?..looks like we defo need the Internet thingy ?


----------



## travelling-man

Canoeman

No, haven't tried the man in Lousa yet..... I tried to find him once but picked a bad day for it because they had half the town shut off and cops everywhere.... I'll track him down sooner or later though.

Steve

I'm just outside the village of Nodeirinho which is just outside Figueiro Dos Vinhos (you'll find it Google maps or earth) and there's no end of wood in the area. FWIW, the popular thing now is a woodburner that runs of wood pellets and has a hopper above. I'm told the hopper needs filling every day or two and all you do is clean the ashes out every now and again. 

If it's of any use, my neighbour has just today shown me 3 different houses he's trying to sell in the local area. 

The best was a 3 bedroom house, all renovated except for the kitchen and even decorated and on edge of village. It had concrete floors so no woodworm issues and asking price is E60K....... hope I haven't broken the rules by mentioning that but if I have, would the mods please amend the post as necessary.

As for medical costs: My better half had to be blue lighted to hospital a few weeks ago. She spent 10 days in there on oxygen and with various drips in her arm and the only thing she had to pay for was the various (post hospital) drugs.


----------



## bikersteve

My last reply doesn't seem to have appeared on here ?..sorry to hear about your Missus ,hope she is ok now ?..as for your neighbours property,sounds nice but were not looking (yet ?) what's FWIW ?..


----------



## travelling-man

Hi Steve

Yes, she's back firing on all cylinders now thanks.

I mentioned the house just to give you an idea of prices in the area & I'd say that one is a slightly better deal than most in this area.

FWIW = For what it's worth. Sorry about that.


----------



## travelling-man

FWIW ) )

VOIP = Voice Over Internet Protocol = Skype & similar.


----------



## travelling-man

One thing that hasn't been mentioned in this particular thread is the generosity of the locals here.

In the last 2 days, I've been given a sack of spuds, half a dozen ruddy great cabbages & about a dozen large cucumbers........ 

There's only Susan & I to eat 'em all! LOL!


----------



## bikersteve

So at least we won't go hungry ? Hooray !!


----------



## Guest

Hi, Not that I should be telling people what to do but...You do need to spend some time over here to find what you are looking for and at different times of year. We looked for a couple of years and each visit helped modify our ideas, what we looked for at the start was not what we ended up with. Tea bags are available as there ae Brits over here selling to other Brits. There are structually sound houses with land available quite cheap but the prices vary a lot with location. A house/land near Tomar will be valued much more than the same house near Serta and after spending some time here you will realise why. 

Assuming your you are a biker, there is a vast motorbike festival which few people outside Portugal know of Gis Moto Clube based on a small town which had a river and river beaches, if you have time try to visit it.


----------



## bikersteve

*Moving ?*



coleio said:


> Hi, Not that I should be telling people what to do but...You do need to spend some time over here to find what you are looking for and at different times of year. We looked for a couple of years and each visit helped modify our ideas, what we looked for at the start was not what we ended up with. Tea bags are available as there ae Brits over here selling to other Brits. There are structually sound houses with land available quite cheap but the prices vary a lot with location. A house/land near Tomar will be valued much more than the same house near Serta and after spending some time here you will realise why.
> 
> Assuming your you are a biker, there is a vast motorbike festival which few people outside Portugal know of Gis Moto Clube based on a small town which had a river and river beaches, if you have time try to visit it.


.hi,coleio ?.thanks for your info,we have been out to PT several times,but not near Tomar, what exactly is the difference between there and Serta ?..we have found some nice places in a good area according to others on this site,so we now know an area in which to start ?..yes I'm a biker/ hotrodder, and no not heard of that festival,but we do go to the big one in Faro..


----------



## canoeman

You should visit the Gois one great weekend, rivals Faro one


----------



## bikersteve

When is it on ? I bet you don't bet many Brits at that one ?


----------



## Guest

*Moving*

Gois is on 16,17,18,19 August so that's now.

In simple terms (not 100% true but give you an idea) Tomar has a well kept old bit where people live and work, restaurants, cafes and a new bit where there are supermarkets, hospital, bull ring, builders suppliers, also it has a "main line" train station connected to Lisbon, good road access, a vast lake nearby. Serta by comparison, has none of these. Tomar is also accessible by people from Lisbon so there is a "premium" as houses are sought as holiday homes. 

In the vague area there is quite a lot of serious road building going on which for some, near Tomar, will make it a quickish spin to get to the coastal beaches and for others a noisy back garden yet for Serta probabily no change. I have yet to find a definitive map of where the roads will go.


----------



## Guest

Gois bike fest has the 81 there but no trouble.


----------



## canoeman

August Bank holiday generally, this year this weekend, Brits a few, those that know there's more to Portugal than the Algarve and an easy run down E80, (A25) N17, N342

Gis Moto Clube


----------



## bikersteve

*Moving*



coleio said:


> Gois bike fest has the 81 there but no trouble.


Thats good then,I'm too old for trouble now,he.he..many thanks for the info,whereabouts is the bike festival? Central ?


----------



## Guest

Góis Moto Clube
EN 2, Quinta do Baião
3330-248 GÓIS

Try "GÓIS" in a google map. They also do an Enduro, in fact ther's quite a lot of Motocross and Enduro.


----------



## bikersteve

Hey coleio,you a biker then ?..yes I saw on their site it mentioned enduro


----------



## Guest

Might be















Not sure if this attachment works.


----------



## bikersteve

*Might be ?*



coleio said:


> Might be
> 
> HMW super sport - YouTube
> 
> 
> View attachment 5992
> 
> 
> Not sure if this attachment works.


He,he..I can here the buzz of those engines now ! What's the other one, BSA ? Enfield ? Can't see it very well?:confused2:


----------



## travelling-man

Is that a late 40s/early (ish) 50s BSA I spy there?


----------



## Guest

It’s a prewar BSA M33 engine with gold star internals, M20 gearbox, frame made of T45 tube etc. One day it’ll be finished.


----------



## travelling-man

I wasn't too far off then

You're very lucky to own such a lovely old bike. 

Did you buy it here in PT?


----------



## Guest

No, I got bits from UK, Australia, Egypt, Germany, learned basic AutoCAD and designed a lightweight frame which I had made in Kent and spent a long time in machine shops making engine plated etc to line it all up. This thread seems to have been biker hyjacked.


----------



## bikersteve

coleio said:


> No, I got bits from UK, Australia, Egypt, Germany, learned basic AutoCAD and designed a lightweight frame which I had made in Kent and spent a long time in machine shops making engine plated etc to line it all up. This thread seems to have been biker hyjacked.


I don't mind,high jack away


----------



## mehereinportugal

Hi - just popped on here to avoid starting housework and saw your thread.

I moved to Portugal three months ago, near Caldas da Rainha on the Silver Coast. Had never been here before but was sick of the UK and the weather, the economy and most other things. Had only heard good things about Portugal and the people. Figured if I was going to be broke and miserable might as well do it somwhere where the sun was shining at least. Literally woke up one morning decided to get on with it - stuck a pin on the map to decide where to go, put the house on the market - it sold within 24 hours and I was on my way.

Oh yes and I moved here completely on my own. Connected with a couple of people on here who were very helpful with questions I had.

Best thing I have ever done. It is fantastic here, weather, people, food, lifestyle - everything. My one and only regret is that I didn't do it years before, which is the regret of most people here.

Work - there isn't any!! However if you are prepared to turn your hand to self employment and seeking out your own opportunities you will be fine. Handymen, gardners, painting and decorating etc., always seem to be able to find work. Like most places you just have to be prepared to knuckle down and sort things out for yourself. 

Language isn't a major problem because a lot of people speak English and those that don't bend over backwards to make themselves understood - lots of hand signals and pointing but you get there eventually. Private lessons in Portuguese are costing me 10 euros an hour and starting in September the schools offer courses in Portuguese. Also if you are making an effort the people will help you learn the words.

I am renting but there are loads of fixer uppers to be had here at some excellent prices. You will find some quite negotiable and some not. Some lovely places available here though if you can renovate them.

If I can make it work, on my own, never having even visited before, having to do something completely different from what I have in the past and can do that with no regrets so can you.

You will love it - I felt settled almost from the minute I arrive.

Hopefully you will be here soon.


----------



## bikersteve

*Moving*



mehereinportugal said:


> Hi - just popped on here to avoid starting housework and saw your thread.
> 
> I moved to Portugal three months ago, near Caldas da Rainha on the Silver Coast. Had never been here before but was sick of the UK and the weather, the economy and most other things. Had only heard good things about Portugal and the people. Figured if I was going to be broke and miserable might as well do it somwhere where the sun was shining at least. Literally woke up one morning decided to get on with it - stuck a pin on the map to decide where to go, put the house on the market - it sold within 24 hours and I was on my way.
> 
> Oh yes and I moved here completely on my own. Connected with a couple of people on here who were very helpful with questions I had.
> 
> Best thing I have ever done. It is fantastic here, weather, people, food, lifestyle - everything. My one and only regret is that I didn't do it years before, which is the regret of most people here.
> 
> Work - there isn't any!! However if you are prepared to turn your hand to self employment and seeking out your own opportunities you will be fine. Handymen, gardners, painting and decorating etc., always seem to be able to find work. Like most places you just have to be prepared to knuckle down and sort things out for yourself.
> 
> Language isn't a major problem because a lot of people speak English and those that don't bend over backwards to make themselves understood - lots of hand signals and pointing but you get there eventually. Private lessons in Portuguese are costing me 10 euros an hour and starting in September the schools offer courses in Portuguese. Also if you are making an effort the people will help you learn the words.
> 
> I am renting but there are loads of fixer uppers to be had here at some excellent prices. You will find some quite negotiable and some not. Some lovely places available here though if you can renovate them.
> 
> If I can make it work, on my own, never having even visited before, having to do something completely different from what I have in the past and can do that with no regrets so can you.
> 
> You will love it - I felt settled almost from the minute I arrive.
> 
> Hopefully you will be here soon.


. Hi,thanks for your letter Very inspiring ,the one thing you do not say is are you man or woman ? Our guess is a lady ?..this site as been invaluable to us so far,and we have made a very good email buddy on here who has given us lots of advice too !..we are both chomping at the bit to come out,but it's not that easy for us yet, a few obstacles to get over, my health for one,and 2 teenaged kids for another ? (Hers ) one wants to come with us,the other doesn't ?

So are you working at all ? If so what ? Iv always managed to find work of some description ,but if my health issues are not resolved than we don't know what's in the pipeline ?..but we remain ever optimistic ..by all means keep in touch,one can never have enough friends ..best wishes Steve and Maria..


----------



## mehereinportugal

bikersteve said:


> . Hi,thanks for your letter Very inspiring ,the one thing you do not say is are you man or woman ? Our guess is a lady ?..this site as been invaluable to us so far,and we have made a very good email buddy on here who has given us lots of advice too !..we are both chomping at the bit to come out,but it's not that easy for us yet, a few obstacles to get over, my health for one,and 2 teenaged kids for another ? (Hers ) one wants to come with us,the other doesn't ?
> 
> So are you working at all ? If so what ? Iv always managed to find work of some description ,but if my health issues are not resolved than we don't know what's in the pipeline ?..but we remain ever optimistic ..by all means keep in touch,one can never have enough friends ..best wishes Steve and Maria..


Yes, you guessed correctly, I am a woman. I am in my mid 50's so was a big move on my own but with the help of a couple of people on here who have become good friends since moving here everything went smoothly. Lots of people suggested you should always visit first (which I think you've done anyway), however wanted to get out of the UK and figured if I didn't like it here I could go somewhere else.

I am just starting something up, can't say to much about that as still in process of getting it organized, however I have met loads of expats here and they have all managed to sort out some work. You sound as though you have an open mind and willing to jump in and swim so you should be fine.

Thankfully don't have any major health problems so haven't got that to deal with but I do have to see a doctor regularly and have got that sorted..

Go for it. Why sit in your rocking chair watching the rain thinking I wonder if when you could be sat in the sun with a drink in one hand and flipping shrimps on the barbie with the other!!

Hope to see you soon


----------



## bikersteve

*Well done you ?*



mehereinportugal said:


> Yes, you guessed correctly, I am a woman. I am in my mid 50's so was a big move on my own but with the help of a couple of people on here who have become good friends since moving here everything went smoothly. Lots of people suggested you should always visit first (which I think you've done anyway), however wanted to get out of the UK and figured if I didn't like it here I could go somewhere else.
> 
> I am just starting something up, can't say to much about that as still in process of getting it organized, however I have met loads of expats here and they have all managed to sort out some work. You sound as though you have an open mind and willing to jump in and swim so you should be fine.
> 
> Thankfully don't have any major health problems so haven't got that to deal with but I do have to see a doctor regularly and have got that sorted..
> 
> Go for it. Why sit in your rocking chair watching the rain thinking I wonder if when you could be sat in the sun with a drink in one hand and flipping shrimps on the barbie with the other!!
> 
> Hope to see you soon


 well lady friend ,we won't pry into your work aspirations,but good luck..I'm 56 and Maria is Younger ? He,he..we both laughed about the BBQ..we do both have the urge,time will tell ?


----------



## mehereinportugal

bikersteve said:


> well lady friend ,we won't pry into your work aspirations,but good luck..I'm 56 and Maria is Younger ? He,he..we both laughed about the BBQ..we do both have the urge,time will tell ?


Any questions at all just ask away - if I can't help, or don't know sure I can point you in the direction of somebody who can. Incidentally like the Silver Coast because there is a real good expat community here but it is spread out so you have the ease of having people around that speak the language but the community of both Portuguese and English so is a very balanced and good mix.


----------



## michaelrosy

hi to all in portugal. we would like to live in portugal, being self employed as my husband is a highly skilled and experienced carpenter. it would be good to know what areas might be good for this kind of work. any advice would be welcome. we are both over 60, myself being a pensioner, but my husband hasnt reached 65 yet so would like to keep working for a few years yet.


----------



## canoeman

You being a pensioner helps as he can be classed as a dependent relative, makes registering with Social Services, Health system and issue of EHIC cards just that much simpler, carpentry work no one area as such every locality will have carpenters, workshops and some very high tech operations.
Certain specific areas for furniture making but think he'd be very lucky to find employment there, shrinking rather than expanding, so possibly areas that have denser populations of expats, Algarve obviously but concentrations around C de Rainha, Lousa, Porto, V do Castello, really more choosing an area that suits you, then becoming known locally


----------



## michaelrosy

*thanks*



canoeman said:


> You being a pensioner helps as he can be classed as a dependent relative, makes registering with Social Services, Health system and issue of EHIC cards just that much simpler, carpentry work no one area as such every locality will have carpenters, workshops and some very high tech operations.
> Certain specific areas for furniture making but think he'd be very lucky to find employment there, shrinking rather than expanding, so possibly areas that have denser populations of expats, Algarve obviously but concentrations around C de Rainha, Lousa, Porto, V do Castello, really more choosing an area that suits you, then becoming known locally


thanks for reply.we are looking at the north as the south is too hot in sumer.would have to look into social security as it seems quite complicated and we would need some advice.mike specializes in renovations, restorations, including historic buildings.we cannot afford to do it for ourselves but are well versed in doing it for clients.regards, mikerosy.


----------



## canoeman

As your a pensioner then you get form S1 one for you and one for your husband as a dependent relative from Newcastle, either before you leave or when your here. 
Once you've Registered your Residence you take completed forms, residence, Passports, proof of address to your Regional Social Security Office, they issue a Social Security number which you take along with you to Register at your Local Centre de Saude. When UK receive their copy of forms they then issue EHIC cards for use in UK & EU not Portugal.

If your husbands intends to work or try to get work legally then it's a very different ball game for him and you really need to talk to a Portuguese Accountant, self employment is not easy or cheap here and you should get off on the right foot.

North lots of expats around, your problem with renovations, restorations to get legal work would reguire him being Licenced or employed, Portuguese builders are struggling for work so more difficult for non Portuguese, but doesn't mean he would't find work, it's the usual conundrum is the work necessary to survive or to be occupied.


----------



## Sharoncf

Hi all it is interesting to read the replays. Does anyone live around the Viseu area? My husband is Portuguese and we have a house in a small village between Viseu and Nellas. We go there every year for aou annual holiday. In October we are coming over for three months with the view to retiring there after that time. It would be good to make some contacts through this forum. I am Australian
Cheers


----------



## michaelrosy

*accountant?*



canoeman said:


> As your a pensioner then you get form S1 one for you and one for your husband as a dependent relative from Newcastle, either before you leave or when your here.
> Once you've Registered your Residence you take completed forms, residence, Passports, proof of address to your Regional Social Security Office, they issue a Social Security number which you take along with you to Register at your Local Centre de Saude. When UK receive their copy of forms they then issue EHIC cards for use in UK & EU not Portugal.
> 
> If your husbands intends to work or try to get work legally then it's a very different ball game for him and you really need to talk to a Portuguese Accountant, self employment is not easy or cheap here and you should get off on the right foot.
> 
> North lots of expats around, your problem with renovations, restorations to get legal work would reguire him being Licenced or employed, Portuguese builders are struggling for work so more difficult for non Portuguese, but doesn't mean he would't find work, it's the usual conundrum is the work necessary to survive or to be occupied.


hello canoeman? have you any contacts for accountants in portugal? we are putting off moving untill mike is officially retired, but he would like to keep busy,perhaps one or two days a week.it will be three years before we finally make the move, so we need to start the ball rolling early, make contacts and research areas. we may have to long term rent, as we have no property of our own.this would have a bearing on where we re locate. regards, mikerosy.


----------



## notlongnow

> Hi - just popped on here to avoid starting housework and saw your thread.
> 
> I moved to Portugal three months ago, near Caldas da Rainha on the Silver Coast. Had never been here before but was sick of the UK and the weather, the economy and most other things. Had only heard good things about Portugal and the people. Figured if I was going to be broke and miserable might as well do it somwhere where the sun was shining at least. Literally woke up one morning decided to get on with it - stuck a pin on the map to decide where to go, put the house on the market - it sold within 24 hours and I was on my way.
> 
> Oh yes and I moved here completely on my own. Connected with a couple of people on here who were very helpful with questions I had.
> 
> Best thing I have ever done. It is fantastic here, weather, people, food, lifestyle - everything. My one and only regret is that I didn't do it years before, which is the regret of most people here.
> 
> Work - there isn't any!! However if you are prepared to turn your hand to self employment and seeking out your own opportunities you will be fine. Handymen, gardners, painting and decorating etc., always seem to be able to find work. Like most places you just have to be prepared to knuckle down and sort things out for yourself.
> 
> Language isn't a major problem because a lot of people speak English and those that don't bend over backwards to make themselves understood - lots of hand signals and pointing but you get there eventually. Private lessons in Portuguese are costing me 10 euros an hour and starting in September the schools offer courses in Portuguese. Also if you are making an effort the people will help you learn the words.
> 
> I am renting but there are loads of fixer uppers to be had here at some excellent prices. You will find some quite negotiable and some not. Some lovely places available here though if you can renovate them.
> 
> If I can make it work, on my own, never having even visited before, having to do something completely different from what I have in the past and can do that with no regrets so can you.
> 
> You will love it - I felt settled almost from the minute I arrive.
> 
> Hopefully you will be here soon.



Refreshing to hear such positivity...though I should probably disagree about finding work, which is only easy if you are flexible and entrepreneurial, after all there are plenty of Portuguese out of work and plenty of expats who leave after 6 months cos they run out of money...


----------



## Abyss-Rover

travelling-man said:


> We're in the fortunate position of being able to run our business from anywhere in the world as long as we have an internet connection but I have to say, I reckon it'd be hard for the average non-Portuguese to find work in my area at least.
> 
> Canoeman, I guess I haven't got to know the area well enough yet but I seem to be able to find the basics but not the specialists yet.
> 
> For example, I can find a small place that can fit an ordinary mild steel exhaust system but not anywhere that can cut a stainless steel system open, fabricate a new set of stainless internal silencers to my design and put it all back together again.
> 
> Maybe they're there but I just can't find 'em!
> 
> So Steve, if you can do the above, you definitely need to move to this part of PT asap!


Here, in Mallorca (Spain), it's almost impossible to find specific services. It's not an "ex pat" thing either, even the locals don't appear to know the nearest supplier or services.


----------



## bikersteve

WELL everybody ,I can put my hand to lots of things,but would just love to retire ,but not enough in the kitty for that,so some sort of work will be in order?..


----------

